# Dyson Bagless Vacuums



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

The wife has had one for about four years now. She loves it, but then again she has only had cheap vacuums to compare it to. I think it is the animal model, not sure.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

We've had the Dyson Animal DC07 for about 6 years. We absolutely love it. It does a great job of picking everything up very quickly. Dog's hair, my hair (my wife cuts my hair in the bathroom), dust, construction debris (yup - I use it as a shop vac, too). I at first balked at the price, but it was well worth it. I will not be surprised if this vacuum makes it to my retirement (I'm 28). 

Maintenance Performed:
About 8 months ago the extension tube developed a crack and needed replaced. $35 direct from Dyson with very quick shipping. 2-second install.


----------



## alan0916 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and information, I guess it is time to do some shopping. I wonder if I can get a factory refurbished machine on line. It is good to hear that Dyson has developed loyal customers.:yes:


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

my roommate has one and it's a monster. the first time he used it the canister was full of left over dirt and dust, and he vacuumed on a regular basis prior to that. i plan on buying one for my house once i move in.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I have not used a Dyson but did have another bagless. It worked fine but honestly, emptying the thing was just a pain. Dust flies around no matter what you do.


I went back to a bagger and have not looked back.



but as you see, some people love bagless and especially the Dyson. I do not see the value in a vacuum that cost that much. As to the "it picked up dirt from carpet that had been vacuumed regularly". anytime I buy a new anything, it works better than the old thing. That is why I bought a new thing. As a vacuum is used, parts wear, seals don't seal as well, etc. so they do wear out over time.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

nap said:


> I have not used a Dyson but did have another bagless. It worked fine but honestly, emptying the thing was just a pain. Dust flies around no matter what you do.


Just empty it in the outside garbage can. 



nap said:


> I went back to a bagger and have not looked back.


That can get expensive to buy bags. Plus, changing bags is a pain. Each time we vacuum (at least weekly), the canister is filled up 1.5 times. We do have a German Shepherd, but still its just 2 people and the dog. That's a lot of dust/hair/et-cetera.

Plus, every Dyson ever made one is still able to order parts for online from the manufacturer. Here's the link for parts to my 6-year-old vacuum: Dyson DC-14 Animal parts The only other manufacturer who might be able to claim that is a Sears-model vacuum. They, of course, are awesome for parts!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> AppleMac*Fit;402681]Just empty it in the outside garbage can.


well, the outside garbage can sits 900 feet from my house. Not very convenient and still I would have a dust cloud to envelope me. My bagger is quite easy and no mess.





> That can get expensive to buy bags. Plus, changing bags is a pain. Each time we vacuum (at least weekly), the canister is filled up 1.5 times. We do have a German Shepherd, but still its just 2 people and the dog. That's a lot of dust/hair/et-cetera.


got ya beat. 2 german shepherd/akita mix, 1 llasa apso, 2 llasa/jack russel mix, 3 cats. I still prefer a bag. You can't always look at the cheapest route as it being an overriding benefit. 





> Plus, every Dyson ever made one is still able to order parts for online from the manufacturer. Here's the link for parts to my 6-year-old vacuum: Dyson DC-14 Animal parts The only other manufacturer who might be able to claim that is a Sears-model vacuum. They, of course, are awesome for parts![


and what does it cost to replace a motor or impeller? Parts are not the issue. Everything wears out and as it does, if becomes less effective. That is simply the way it is.

I did not intend to make an argument out of this. I simply stated why I do not and will never buy a bagless again. I find a bagger just as effective, less mess, and less trouble than a bagless. I'll stick with what I like, you stick with what you like. That is why they make both:thumbup:

I was merely expressing my opinion.

I do think it humorous the sell a "lifetime" filter on that site though. Either the "lifetime" version is not included in that mega-expensive vacuum cleaner or lifetime is defined as the life of the filter and not the machine or user.

and I did not see a motor, impeller, or impeller housing on that list either.

I see the Dysons as the Kirby's of today. There is absolutely no justification for the price they put on those things other that Mr. Dyson likes a lot of money in his pocket. They are extremely high profit machines.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

nap said:


> well, the outside garbage can sits 900 feet from my house. Not very convenient and still I would have a dust cloud to envelope me. My bagger is quite easy and no mess.


 Yeah - that's too far. 




nap said:


> got ya beat. 2 german shepherd/akita mix, 1 llasa apso, 2 llasa/jack russel mix, 3 cats.


Whoa. That's a lot of hair. :laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

AppleMac*Fit said:


> Whoa. That's a lot of hair. :laughing:


and there is still my wife and myself (who seems to be losing hair faster than the dogs):whistling2:


----------



## seawiz (Feb 22, 2010)

I used the previous model Dyson, not the ball model, at college and it worked great. Considering how much stuff it had to pick up in our messy house I'd have to say we put it to the ultimate test there. Worked great on carpet, hardwood, and tiles. Not sure how the new ball ones perform but if the previous model is any indication of the performance of the new ones than I bet it is great as well.


----------



## toeey1 (Feb 10, 2010)

nap said:


> well, the outside garbage can sits 900 feet from my house. Not very convenient and still I would have a dust cloud to envelope me. My bagger is quite easy and no mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually prefer the bagless models but I do agree with you about emptying the canister. Since the vac I have has a filter, it gets pretty dusty shaking that thing off. Im not sure how messy dysons are but since they dont have a filter that I know of, I imagine its less dusty.

I agree with you that the price of those things cant really be justified(but ive never used one so I could change my mind). My brother bought a kirby for like 2 grand...he still regrets the decision and it was years ago.

Not sure if this is true or not but I was told(by a carpet salesman) that dysons are great for picking up dirt but that they also are great at shortening the life of your carpet. Again, Im not sure if its true but thats what I was told. Maybe some of the dyson users on here can clarify this


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I bought the Dyson DC23 Animal canister vac a few months ago. I was a bit choked at the price but once I began using it I believe it's the "Apple" of vacuums. It pulls out dirt and dust from "clean" carpets that no other vacuum new or old will. I'm a very critical person and I don't have much bad to say. Warranty is easy - they ship you a box. 

Only downsides are that you have to empty the canister pretty much after every use and it does get all over the place unless you're careful and using accessories on the DC23 is a pain because of the long arm. They also could have routed the power button to the top handle of the hose like some Kenmore's have. One neutral point is this thing will EAT your berber if you leave the powerhead unattended. If you keep moving at a steady pace its a non issue, but don't get distracted and leave it on a spot. You'll have enough fuzzy fibers pulled out to make a hat. The plus side to this is that it can be used on berber if precautions are taken.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Aha!, there is one plus for me.

when I stand mine upright (and latch it such as when I walk away from it) the power head turns off.

and when I purchased this current vacuum new, it too sucked a lot of stuff from the carpet that the old one wouldn't. I believe you will find that with any new decent vacuum. That was why my point about the motor, impeller, and impeller housing wearing out. It is a gradual event so you really do not notice it until you get a new vacuum cleaner.

as a test, run your vacuum every day for 1 year. Then go an buy a brand new vacuum of the same model. I will actually put money on the fact the new one will suck out some dirt the old one left.

I don't know how many of you have ever removed carpeting but there is always dirt under the carpet. I have seen carpet pulled from places that used professional multi-thousand dollar vacuums and places that used el cheapo vacuums. Dirt under every carpet removed.


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have had the Dyson DC17 and the Dyson Slim. I loved them very much up until I had the Kirby people stop by my house and give me the demo of their vacuum. Side by side with my Dyson on a already vacuumed carpet the Kirby blew my $550 dollar Dyson away. The Kirby is a heavy vacuum but its made to be heavy duty. Attachments are ok, I do miss the length of the hose on the Dyson. I think for my situation its a great machine, well worth the money, but if you just search Craigslist you can find them for much cheaper than what I paid. I have had the vacuum since June and I am on my second bag, I have two small dogs, two bedrooms, living room and dining room and for only being on my second bag like I said I am impressed. I probably could have let it go a little longer, but being new I figured I would follow the directions and replace the bag when it reached the "full" line. Thats just my .02


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

so, so far we have a very happy Kirby owner, a couple of very happy Dyson owners and a very happy (brb, I have to go find out what kind of vacuum I have)....



ok, a very happy Eureka owner. Mine was $150 and with the other $400 (as a minimum) I took my wife out...a lot. Who do you think is happiest?:whistling2:

If everybody was happy with just the one, the others wouldn't be sold. That's what makes the world go 'round.


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well nap, its what the wife wanted...so that is why mine is happy..


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

mferguson0414 said:


> Well nap, its what the wife wanted...so that is why mine is happy..


there you go and if your house is anything like mine, when the wife is happy, I am usually happy. I do know when she isn't happy, there isn't much in this world that will make me happy.:laughing:


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

Amen brother!!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: We have one Dyson, two dogs and three cats. So much hair that every time we vacuum we empty the bottom hinged canister into the trash can.
.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

We got the DC14 a little over a week ago. $319 at Target.com. Does a great job on carpet and the hardwood - replaced our bagless hoover that was giving up after 5.5 years. It does pickup an amazing amount of dirt and dog hair (black lab). I'm not sure how much of it is being a "new" vacuum and how much is it being a Dyson - but we're happy with it. We especially like the long cord, and the pull out hose/wand that comes out easily.

Only complaint is the head is somewhat "blunt" and has a hard time fitting under the lip of cabinets or couches. That is minor, as pulling out the wand gives you the ability to suck all that up.


----------

